# Animal Sanctuary open day



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*Woodlands Animal Sanctuary*
*Woodlands Farm *
*Sandy Lane *
*Holmeswood *
*Nr. Ormskirk *
*Lancashire *
*L40 1UE *​

*Phone: 01704 823293*​

*Open Day 5th September 2010 - Fun for all the family*​ 
This will be held in the grounds of the
Sanctuary. Starting at 11am until 4pm. Lots to see and do for all the family. , 
Fun dog show (Judged by Iain Fraser - Rufford Veterinary Group)
Birds of Prey, West Lancs Gun dog Display Team
Alpacas, Dog Agility Display, magician,
Ferret Racing, Bee hive display, Skunks, Reptile display, Earthwood live music,
Sumo Wrestling Ring, Bungee Runs, kids games, meet and greet the residents at the 
farm and so much more, plus Refreshments and loads of interesting Stalls.
Admission Adults £2.50 Kids and OAPS £1. 00 Wheel Deal! 2 Adult’s and 2 kids £6.00​


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awww! This sounds fun! I gotta hurry up and learn to drive!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*excited*


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Last year's was Diesel's first proper day out and he won Happiest Dog at the show


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> *excited*


*depressed*

So wish it was nearer!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

feorag said:


> *depressed*
> 
> So wish it was nearer!!


*hugs* I'll make sure to get loadsa pics for ya


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How tiny was Diesel then :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I know, huh!!! *sobs*


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> *hugs* I'll make sure to get loadsa pics for ya


Thank you!



Shell195 said:


> How tiny was Diesel then :gasp:


Miniscule, bless him! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

He was better behaved then, too!! *LOL*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

There will be videos to watch on "you tube" Eileen so you can see what went on


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks - that really cheers me up! :sad:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Thanks - that really cheers me up! :sad:


 
Well its the best you are gonna get:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

All welcome:2thumb:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

even me?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ditta said:


> even me?


 
You and Cat are the star attractions:whistling2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> You and Cat are the star attractions:whistling2:


 our babies are the star attractions we just come along for the butties:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ditta said:


> our babies are the star attractions we just come along for the butties:lol2:


 
:gasp: I always thought it was you people came to see, not them stripey critters that bring you:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Shell, I could probably talk Mogwai into coming, if you'd like a suggie there......


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Shell, I could probably talk Mogwai into coming, if you'd like a suggie there......


 

Wouldnt it be stressful for him?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

He's a pretty mellow guy... He'd be in a pouch around mine (or somebody's) neck and people could peak.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> He's a pretty mellow guy... He'd be in a pouch around mine (or somebody's) neck and people could peak.


 

If you didnt mind that would be fab:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, not a problem


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Yeah, not a problem


 
Excellent:no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Not long to go now:gasp:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I was just thinking that yesterday!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Less than a week to go now :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*excited* Was just talking about it today with my boss


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Four days!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Four days!


:gasp: Dont remind me:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not excited or anything :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> I'm not excited or anything :whistling2:


 
Im not:lol2: I hope my new sanctuary T shirt arrives in time


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

You'll be stressed and super busy, but you'll love it


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Getting nearer:gasp:


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm excited =)


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds great, hope the day goes well


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

We wont be able to come Im afraid Shell. I forgot the open day was on Sunday, & we are at Clark's cousin's christening that day! Bloody typical, I miss a meet day again! Sorry hun, but I hope the day is a great success (I know it will be!)


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

do we not get official sanctuary t shirts seen as we ight as well be members of the team now? :whistling2:

colin, a christenin over an open day at an animal sanctuary? meh ya pair of wufters! :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> *do we not get official sanctuary t shirts seen as we ight as well be members of the team now*? :whistling2:
> 
> colin, a christenin over an open day at an animal sanctuary? meh ya pair of wufters! :whistling2::lol2:


 
You`ll be lucky, even I had to buy my bloody own:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> We wont be able to come Im afraid Shell. I forgot the open day was on Sunday, & we are at Clark's cousin's christening that day! Bloody typical, I miss a meet day again! Sorry hun, but I hope the day is a great success (I know it will be!)


Maybe next time Col


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> You`ll be lucky, even I had to buy my bloody own:lol2:


 
might have to go to the gym on sunday instead then :whistling2::lol2::mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> might have to go to the gym on sunday instead then :whistling2::lol2::mf_dribble:


Might have to drag you kicking and screaming:whistling2:

The T shirts have to be ordered and take a week to come so you have no chance lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Might have to drag you kicking and screaming:whistling2:


actually, ive got a pink top to collect :flrt: im there! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> actually, ive got a pink top to collect :flrt: im there! :lol2:


I must remind her to take it with her:whistling2:
Remind me to show you Colin and Clark :flrt:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Me, Barry and the kids will be coming along too........ With Atuki raccoon of course !


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fantapants said:


> Me, Barry and the kids will be coming along too........ With Atuki raccoon of course !


 

Great news, I hope you enjoy yourselves
I cant wait to see the little monster again:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Is the place gonna be full of RFUK people?? *lol*


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> do we not get official sanctuary t shirts seen as we ight as well be members of the team now? :whistling2:
> 
> colin, a christenin over an open day at an animal sanctuary? meh ya pair of wufters! :whistling2::lol2:


I know! We weren't going to go at first but then we got news that Clark's long-lost uncle is coming up from down South for the christening, so we are going just cos of that.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fantapants said:


> Me, Barry and the kids will be coming along too........ With Atuki raccoon of course !


 great, now our skunks will be old news :bash::lol2:


Zoo-Man said:


> I know! We weren't going to go at first but then we got news that Clark's long-lost uncle is coming up from down South for the christening, so we are going just cos of that.


lost uncle schmuncle!! meh!:whistling2:

shell, ask Eileen what im considerin wearin on sunday :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:gasp: I know! :gasp:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Tell me:gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Tell me:gasp:


 
said i fancy doin another public nuity event..........:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> said i fancy doin another public nuity event..........:whistling2:


 
LMAO:roll2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> LMAO:roll2:


said i would write "woodlands" across my arse. might even be able to fit "please give generously" on there too :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> said i would write "woodlands" across my arse. might even be able to fit "please give generously" on there too :lol2:


 

Not anymore:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Not anymore:whistling2:


i probably could...... its just before i could probably fit that one plus the sanctuary's full moto! :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> LMAO:roll2:


She's turned into an obsessive flasher! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

It tomorrow:gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

yeah i cant wait, im gunna make like dennis :whistling2:

and get nekkid!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yeah i cant wait, im gunna make like dennis :whistling2:
> 
> and get nekkid!


 
You mean you are going to paint your self the same colour:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> You mean you are going to paint your self the same colour:whistling2:


nope i dont mean that shell :whistling2:

have i got you worried now?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> nope i dont mean that shell :whistling2:
> 
> *have i got you worried now*?


 
Not at all:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*titters*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> *titters*


 
She may well show them *coughs 

Jennnnnnnnnn there is a best dressed dog class and the owner can dress up too if they want, I asked Vic today :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

WOOOOOO!!!! Gonna win that class! *LMAO*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> WOOOOOO!!!! Gonna win that class! *LMAO*


 
Haha I cant wait *grins


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

gutted not been on the forum for ages and just stumbled across this last minute! My mother in law takes my girls on a sunday and she lives in skem so she is gonna take them to this and im stuck in the house in a sweaty hot office missing all the fun!:devil:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*giggles* Just picking out which tee shirt he should wear! *LMAO* Poor puppy


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> *giggles* Just picking out which tee shirt he should wear! *LMAO* Poor puppy


The mind boggles:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, I have an old (vintage) baseball-type tee that my Dad wore when he was a teenager (and then I wore as a kid, and then my brother, too... family heirloom *lol*) and I also have one of my brother's old baseball tees from when he played ball. The second one is better, cuz it has a number on the back, so looks more baseball-y, but the first one fits a lot better. *lol*


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

We are going to try make it around 1-2 ish, but right now i have two little girls with raging temperatures and the snottiest nopses i have ever seen......i am hoping they will be better after a good dose of calpol and a good night sleep :|


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fantapants said:


> We are going to try make it around 1-2 ish, but right now i have two little girls with raging temperatures and the snottiest nopses i have ever seen......i am hoping they will be better after a good dose of calpol and a good night sleep :|


 
Fingers crossed


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

my girls are going and by god you shouldnt be able to miss them. my mother in law turned up this morning with the most horrible matching dresses for them full of navy and red stripes and they refused to wear anything else... glad im not going now!lol so if anyones got a camera with them please aviod my fashion disaster children!


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry i didnt make it today Shell, my kids all have the flu. Its a big mess of calpol and snot at my house


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Diesel met these girls last year:










And look at this year!!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Diesel met these girls last year:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
I saw those 2 girls and thought of you but I didnt realise they came last year too:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I spotted them as they were walking in *lol* And they (and their Mom) remembered Diesel, too


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You can really see how much Diesel has grown in the last year! :2thumb:

Great photos Jen - any more?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

There are some more, but I picked out the best ones *lol* Mainly pics of various dogs (which is surprising, since Gary had the camera....)


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

i will post piccies of baby dice meeting the bill soon:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ooh! Good! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ditta said:


> i will post piccies of baby dice meeting the bill soon:lol2:


 
Does Cat attract actors as she seems to meet an awful lot:lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Does Cat attract actors as she seems to meet an awful lot:lol2:


 she didnt even know who he was:gasp: we were talking to him for ages and i kept thinking.....is it him or am i gonna make a dick of myself ......he asked could a piccy be taken of babydice with his son, so we said only if you make a donation to the sanctuary:lol2: so when he had i said to him can i have a piccie with this famous person.......and he said well we are asking for donations:lol2: well i found it funny. lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ditta said:


> she didnt even know who he was:gasp: we were talking to him for ages and i kept thinking.....is it him or am i gonna make a dick of myself ......he asked could a piccy be taken of babydice with his son, so we said only if you make a donation to the sanctuary:lol2: so when he had i said to him can i have a piccie with this famous person.......and he said well we are asking for donations:lol2: well i found it funny. lol


 
I didnt know who he was either:lol2: I think that is quite funny too:lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> I didnt know who he was either:lol2: I think that is quite funny too:lol2:


 when we asked for donation he said will a mini cheddar do.............think he must be strapped for cash now the bill has been axed:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ditta said:


> when we asked for donation he said will a mini cheddar do.............think he must be strapped for cash now the bill has been axed:lol2:


We need to sign him up before he becomes a has been:lol2:


----------

